# Healthcare in Ontario



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, i posted earlier this year asking for advice about healthcare in BC. I'm back again, this time asking how does healthcare in Ontario work please? I've searched the forum but it usually just brings up arguments about BC waiting lists -v- those in Ontario. We have PR and just want to know what happens once you've been in the Province for three months and what is and isn't covered.

Many thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hi, i posted earlier this year asking for advice about healthcare in BC. I'm back again, this time asking how does healthcare in Ontario work please? I've searched the forum but it usually just brings up arguments about BC waiting lists -v- those in Ontario. We have PR and just want to know what happens once you've been in the Province for three months and what is and isn't covered.
> 
> Many thanks.


You must be in the Province for 3 months before OHIP kicks in, unless you're coming from another Province where you have coverage.
Covers doctors'/specialists' visits/tests and x-rays, all hospital care and drugs while in hospitals. Does not cover drugs, dental, chiropractic, physiotherapy and some other things There is no direct charge except there is a fee taken via income tax with the amount dependent on income.
You should read the OHIP website.


----------



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

Having arrived end of August this year we are in the 3 month wait period for OHIP. Having read different accounts of when eligibility starts we were told by Service Ontario today that it's from your date of landing. You will need proof of your current address in Ontario from the list of acceptable documents, we are waiting for our first bank statement as had nothing else which sufficed. Was concerned as first understood OHIP took date of application as start of 3 month wait, but it's from landing date. 
In the meantime though we have taken out new immigrant coverage with Blue Cross Ontario which they offer for 92 days costing $656. Hope this helps? 
Rachel


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

rachiie72 said:


> Having arrived end of August this year we are in the 3 month wait period for OHIP. Having read different accounts of when eligibility starts we were told by Service Ontario today that it's from your date of landing. You will need proof of your current address in Ontario from the list of acceptable documents, we are waiting for our first bank statement as had nothing else which sufficed. Was concerned as first understood OHIP took date of application as start of 3 month wait, but it's from landing date.
> In the meantime though we have taken out new immigrant coverage with Blue Cross Ontario which they offer for 92 days costing $656. Hope this helps?
> Rachel


That price from Blue Cross is super expensive!!!

Check out TIC:
TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

rachiie72 said:


> Having arrived end of August this year we are in the 3 month wait period for OHIP. Having read different accounts of when eligibility starts we were told by Service Ontario today that it's from your date of landing. You will need proof of your current address in Ontario from the list of acceptable documents, we are waiting for our first bank statement as had nothing else which sufficed. Was concerned as first understood OHIP took date of application as start of 3 month wait, but it's from landing date.
> In the meantime though we have taken out new immigrant coverage with Blue Cross Ontario which they offer for 92 days costing $656. Hope this helps?
> Rachel


Hi having been down this road a couple of years ago, I disagree with your statement that you are eligible for OHIP from your date of Landing. Your date of landing kick-starts your 3 month eligibility period, at the end of the 3 month period you are entitled to OHIP. Some Service Ontario staff may tell you that you are eligible from Day one but the application gets stopped as it goes through the system. They may also ask you to provide a letter of employment from your current employer, it depends on the person behind the desk.

When I was first here I was covered by Pacific Blue Cross and had to make a claim be very careful with them their reimbursement is based upon a fee schedule issued by the Government of Canada. This schedule does not necessarily reflect the amount that you are required to pay by the administering hospital i.e. in Ontario you have to pay a minimum of $300 for emergency medical treatment at the time you arrive at the hospital, you also have to pay $50 for every subsequent visit to a physician. There is also an excess on the policy that is variable, and is not a normal flat rate, the excess is also based on the Government of Canada schedule. If you work out the “excess” on my claim it was over 30% of the claimed value. My advice would be to shop around for cover, but unfortunately most insurance policies here are problematic when you claim.


----------



## varry89 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi there,
Sorry this might be a stupid question but is it possible to get covered under the provincial healthcare system if you are only in Canada on a working holiday visa?
Thanks,
Dominique


----------

